# Help!!



## stinger608 (Nov 22, 2012)

Okay, didn't really mean to alarm anyone with the title......

None the less, here is the serious issue I am confronted with.

First I want to say Happy Thanksgiving to all the US crunchers. 

Now recently I was diagnosed with a very rare skin condition. It is called Pityriasis Rubra Pilaris or PRP. It is claimed that only 2.5 in 1 million get this crap. What it does is kills the outer layers of skin after blistering for a few days. It is like having 3 degree sunburn all over a person's body.  Hands and feet swell up badly. 

Now, with the above said, I am not going to be able to continue with my current machinist job. Hell, the tips of my fingers are pretty much f'd up and really can't grip things correctly. 

I have an appointment with SSI tomorrow to file for temporary disability for around a year. This condition can last up to about 3 years. 

Needless to say, SSI is not even going to equal 1/2 of my wages! 

What I am needing help with is some ideas on supplemental income. Something that I can do at home; for example remote tech support, writing, or any thing all of you can think of. If you have an idea I would sure appreciate it!!! Even better if you have links and what not.

Thanks in advance,
Dano


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 22, 2012)

Dammit, I honestly have no words to say. My thoughts and prayers are with you mate..
[[hugs]]


----------



## Kreij (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about your conditions, stinger, and prayers are up for you.
Apply for a job at NextPowerUp!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 22, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> Dammit, I honestly have no words to say. My thoughts and prayers are with you mate..
> [[hugs]]





Kreij said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your conditions, stinger, and prayers are up for you.
> Apply for a job at NextPowerUp!




Thanks for the kind words and prayers!!! 

I am actually working on the article to submit for a writing position at NextPowerUp!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear that.  I have mild exema on parts of my hands and I think that's bad enough sometimes - I can't imagine going through what you are now.

If you have no troubles typing (or have Dragon) and can take pics, a review job will get you some hardware which you can resell.  Talk to Tyler, Chad or Drew - they may either be able to hook you up or pass along some names for other sites.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm really sorry to hear about that 

Can you still type fine?  If so, are there office jobs in WY that you could look into?


----------



## Kreij (Nov 22, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Thanks for the kind words and prayers!!!
> 
> I am actually working on the article to submit for a writing position at NextPowerUp!



Also, think positive ! You are about to be eligible for a custom title.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 22, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Sorry to hear that.  I have mild exema on parts of my hands and I think that's bad enough sometimes - I can't imagine going through what you are now.
> 
> If you have no troubles typing (or have Dragon) and can take pics, a review job will get you some hardware which you can resell.  Talk to Tyler, Chad or cope - they may either be able to hook you up or pass along some names for other sites.



That is actually a great idea Ski!! 



[Ion] said:


> I'm really sorry to hear about that
> 
> Can you still type fine?  If so, are there office jobs in WY that you could look into?



 maybe, however the way I look I don't think I would want to go for an interview. I pretty much look like I am turning into a frigging lizard. 



Kreij said:


> Also, think positive ! You are about to be eligible for a custom title.



 Ha, I seen that man. Didn't even realize it until you mentioned it.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 22, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> maybe, however the way I look I don't think I would want to go for an interview. I pretty much look like I am turning into a frigging lizard.



Actor in SyFy channel movies? lol

There are lots of opportunities to work from home. I'll be happy to help you looks if you want.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 22, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Actor in SyFy channel movies? lol
> 
> There are lots of opportunities to work from home. I'll be happy to help you looks if you want.



 There ya go, I could do some acting. Hell I probably wouldn't be any worse than some the ones they hire of SyFy. 

I just don't have a good clue where to look man. All I usually come up with when searching is a bunch of BS sites. "Write for us, we offer $0.85 per 500 word article."  Okay, you would have to write 10,000 words per hour just to make a somewhat decent hourly wage.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 22, 2012)

Really sorry to hear about your condition stinger


----------



## Daimus (Nov 22, 2012)

Thank you Stinger for sharing this. I'm not american cruncher, how can i help you? 
The proposal, not a question. PM me please.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 22, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> for example remote tech support, writing, or any thing all of you can think of.



I do online surveys for a cpl $ each survey.  I can give you links to legit sites that pay in cheques or paypal.  Average survey is $2-3 and can go up to 50 or more.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 22, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Really sorry to hear about your condition stinger



Thanks Hammer!!!!!



Daimus said:


> Thank you Stinger for sharing this. I'm not american cruncher, how can i help you?
> The proposal, not a question. PM me please.



Will be PM'ing in just a bit my friend! 



AlienIsGOD said:


> I do online surveys for a cpl $ each survey.  I can give you links to legit sites that pay in cheques or paypal.  Average survey is $2-3 and can go up to 50 or more.



Yes please Alien!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear about this bro. Reviews might just be up your ally.


----------



## erocker (Nov 22, 2012)

Disability? I've been in your situation and disability (social security) helped me out.


----------



## KieX (Nov 22, 2012)

Let's hope it doesn't last anywhere near as long as they said.

If you want a suggestion: market research sector. A lot of the jobs in that business area can be done remotely and the jobs range from customer service calls all the way up to senior management level, with money tied to experience and progress.

Alternatively if social security can help you out.. take up a course or something that can help change paths later. That I guess is more dependent on your interests.. but it's never a bad thing to use time off work to prepare something bigger


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 22, 2012)

Have you checked with youre curent employer if there is some work you could do for them.  All shops need all kinds of pencil pushers.   

Take care and PM me if you need anything.


----------



## Ikaruga (Nov 22, 2012)

Don't know you, but I wish you all the best, and I hope that you get well asap.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 23, 2012)

erocker said:


> Disability? I've been in your situation and disability (social security) helped me out.



Thanks Erocker. I actually have an appointment tomorrow with Social Security to file for temporary disability. The biggest issue is that it would only amount to under half of what I take home......




KieX said:


> Let's hope it doesn't last anywhere near as long as they said.
> 
> If you want a suggestion: market research sector. A lot of the jobs in that business area can be done remotely and the jobs range from customer service calls all the way up to senior management level, with money tied to experience and progress.
> 
> Alternatively if social security can help you out.. take up a course or something that can help change paths later. That I guess is more dependent on your interests.. but it's never a bad thing to use time off work to prepare something bigger



Yep, I have been in college (online) for almost 4 years now. I currently have my Associates in web development/design and will have my BA mid to late next month. Also currently attending Harvard as well. Naturally most companies want at least a BA for web development or design.



mjkmike said:


> Have you checked with youre curent employer if there is some work you could do for them.  All shops need all kinds of pencil pushers.
> 
> Take care and PM me if you need anything.



Thanks Mike!!!!!! Your such an awesome bro man. 

I am going to have a pow wow with the company president on Monday morning regarding this exact thing. As it stands now, I do all of the IT work for the company. I recently built three new systems for the business as well. Of course there really isn't enough IT work to be a full time placement. 

I am, however, going to discuss with the president some ideas regarding job attached lay off. If he would do that, since I cannot perform my job duties, I may even be able to file and draw unemployment. That of course would be a much better income than SSI. 


According to my Dermatologist, the medications should actually put this crap in "remission." However it can, and usually will, flare back up over the next 3 or so years. 

I do want to thank everyone for all the kind words, wishes, and prayers. Sorry I have not responded in a few hours, but after pigging out on some awesome Turkey, I took a hell of a nap.  Sleeping has been a real issue the last 4 days. It is virtually impossible to get comfortable with PRP. As I stated in the original post, it is very much like having 3rd degree sunburn, so everyone can just imagine how hard it is to get relaxed and comfortable at night. :shadedshu


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about your luck.  You might also want to contact you department of labor on this also.  There might be laws that protect you and your employer has to follow them which can work in your favor.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 25, 2012)

*Update*

Well the paper work is in the works with Social Security............For what that is worth.  They claim it can take up to 6 months!!!  I sure don't have that long. 

It is official, it has attacked my feet and ankles now.  The wife went to Walgreens and rented a wheel chair. My feet are swollen almost 3 times the size as well as my calves and ankles. The bottoms of my feet are bad! I can stand on them but just for a few seconds as it is a horrible pain while standing.

I am hoping that the company president will allow me a job attached lay off tomorrow. This will at least allow me to collect unemployment for the time needed to recover. From what the doctor stated, it will usually go into remission within 4 to 6 months taking the synthetic vitamin A and steroids. So I should be able to go back to work within 6 months. I just hope they do not completely replace me within that time frame.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Well the paper work is in the works with Social Security............For what that is worth.  They claim it can take up to 6 months!!!  I sure don't have that long.
> 
> It is official, it has attacked my feet and ankles now.  The wife went to Walgreens and rented a wheel chair. My feet are swollen almost 3 times the size as well as my calves and ankles. The bottoms of my feet are bad! I can stand on them but just for a few seconds as it is a horrible pain while standing.
> 
> I am hoping that the company president will allow me a job attached lay off tomorrow. This will at least allow me to collect unemployment for the time needed to recover. From what the doctor stated, it will usually go into remission within 4 to 6 months taking the synthetic vitamin A and steroids. So I should be able to go back to work within 6 months. I just hope they do not completely replace me within that time frame.



I'm not exactly prone to emotions, but reading this just brought tears to my eyes 
I'm terribly sorry to hear about the update.  It sounds like basically the worst scenario possible


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'm not exactly prone to emotions, but reading this just brought tears to my eyes
> I'm terribly sorry to hear about the update.  It sounds like basically the worst scenario possible



Thanks [Ion]!!! The good news is it does go away, eventually. After the virus goes into remission, it can, and usually does, flare back up once or twice over the 3 year period. Luckily I will have the medication to start taking once the flare up starts and will go back away within a week or so. I am just sick of the pain already. :shadedshu Can't hardly sleep at night due to not being able to get comfortable in bed.


----------



## corehazard (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about your condition Stinger. My thoughts and prayers are with you. 
Hope you fully recover soon. 


It maybe a good idea to try to find work as a freelance web developer and or designer; pay and demand being high you can't go wrong.


----------



## GSquadron (Nov 25, 2012)

my advice: Play games
It worked for me when i was young


----------



## jgunning (Nov 25, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, didn't really mean to alarm anyone with the title......
> 
> None the less, here is the serious issue I am confronted with.
> 
> ...




Thoughts and prayers are with you all the way from australia mate! Hopefully you can find some work real soon


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 26, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> my advice: Play games
> It worked for me when i was young



 there ya go..........Wish I was young again,.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 26, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Yes please Alien!!



i'll look through my bookmarks and post the best ones/most consistent ones for surveys.  Just gimme a lil bit.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 26, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i'll look through my bookmarks and post the best ones/most consistent ones for surveys.  Just gimme a lil bit.



Awesome Alien!!!! If you want you can just shoot them to me in a PM. either is just fine bro.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm really late to the party but better late than never.  Bro first off I'm really sorry to hear this man.  Why does these kind of things always happen to the good peopl heh?  I really hope the best for you man and I feel terrible finding out about this.  Anything you may need just please let us know however you can.

As far as your original question I can't really think off the top of my head but there must be tons of jobs.  

One I am familiar with but not sure what the requirements are but for sure you can do at home.  What about brokerage?  I work in the import and export and logistics industry and I have worked with a few custom brokers over the time that work from home.  Might not be what you are looking for but it's something you may look into.  But like I said, have no idea what kind of requirements you may need for that.  Regardless, let me know whatever you need bud.  My prayers are with you.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about your skin condition. Hopefully the company you work for does the right thing and puts you on paid medical leave or something. 

As for at home work, I hear amazon is hiring for that very type of job right now.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 29, 2012)

Damn it! Stinger I'm sorry to hear about your condition... I hope it goes away quickly for you buddy. About social security only being half of your pay might not be so bad when you think about it. You probably spend anywhere between 20-30% on fuel and food at work and now not having to drive and eating at home should be cheaper. So 50% less my only be 20-30% less. I know it's not great but it should help a little. A couple of years ago when I had knee surgery I was laid off for 6 months and I was freaking out because it was 50% of my pay gone, but once money started flowing in, and I seen how much I spent just going to work things were not so bad. If you can pickup one of these online jobs then things might turn fairly good minus the health problems..  I hope things start looking up for you and your family buddy.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 29, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Damn it! Stinger I'm sorry to hear about your condition... I hope it goes away quickly for you buddy. About social security only being half of your pay might not be so bad when you think about it. You probably spend anywhere between 20-30% on fuel and food at work and now not having to drive and eating at home should be cheaper. So 50% less my only be 20-30% less. I know it's not great but it should help a little. A couple of years ago when I had knee surgery I was laid off for 6 months and I was freaking out because it was 50% of my pay gone, but once money started flowing in, and I seen how much I spent just going to work things were not so bad. If you can pickup one of these online jobs then things might turn fairly good minus the health problems..  I hope things start looking up for you and your family buddy.



Ya know, I had never really considered the expense of driving back and forth to work. That is one expense that I would not have to worry about for sure. Good thinking MW!!! 


Update: After some talking with the company President and working some things out, something pretty frigging amazing happened. 

He is going to have me working the office and dealing with the machine shop customers for 24 hours a week, which will allow me to keep the medical insurance. I explained to him that 24 hours a week would pretty much kill me financially speaking. He told me that I was a big enough asset to the company and they did not want to loose me, that the company is willing to add in the extra 16 hours a week in pay to equal 40 hours!!!!!!! 
Made me pretty much tear up when he explained that too me.  They are willing to spend that much money to keep me!!


----------



## Norton (Nov 29, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Ya know, I had never really considered the expense of driving back and forth to work. That is one expense that I would not have to worry about for sure. Good thinking MW!!!
> 
> 
> Update: After some talking with the company President and working some things out, something pretty frigging amazing happened.
> ...



 Wow bud.... that news brought tears to my eyes too! OMFG there are still good people out there.

Humanity has a chance after all


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 29, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Made me pretty much tear up when he explained that too me.  They are willing to spend that much money to keep me!!



Gave me a little welling in the eyebulbs, too.

Like I always tell people, hard work always pays off in the end.  I'm sure they would have been more than happy to get rid of a slouch in your same position.  What the company is stepping up and doing I'm sure is pretty humbling, but it's also a good testament to the job you have been doing up until this point.  Nice work, glad to hear good things about a Montanan turned Wyoming sheep buster


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 29, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Montanan turned Wyoming sheep buster



 Now that just made me laugh out loud Alex!!!!!!


----------



## Zebeon (Nov 29, 2012)

Damn man, sorry to hear about this, My thought and prays are with ya bro!

I am glad your company is stepping up and doing the right thing~
That truly is a blessing!

Hope you are doing OK brother!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 29, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Ya know, I had never really considered the expense of driving back and forth to work. That is one expense that I would not have to worry about for sure. Good thinking MW!!!
> 
> 
> Update: After some talking with the company President and working some things out, something pretty frigging amazing happened.
> ...



Well damn you must be able to suck a golf ball through a garden hose son! NICE JOB! (No pun intended)

Just to let you know what happen to your skin is what happens to me when I walk into a church.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow this is great news buddy. I am glad things are going in your favor.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 30, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Ya know, I had never really considered the expense of driving back and forth to work. That is one expense that I would not have to worry about for sure. Good thinking MW!!!
> 
> 
> Update: After some talking with the company President and working some things out, something pretty frigging amazing happened.
> ...



I've not known you for a long time, but with in that time I know you are an amazing person and you know what they say, "_Amazing things happen to amazing people!_". Or at least I think that's what they say... lol any way it sounds good..lol  I'm glad things are looking better for you buddy! This news has really made my day!


----------



## HammerON (Nov 30, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Ya know, I had never really considered the expense of driving back and forth to work. That is one expense that I would not have to worry about for sure. Good thinking MW!!!
> 
> 
> Update: After some talking with the company President and working some things out, something pretty frigging amazing happened.
> ...



Freak'n awesome!!! Glad that they appreciate you. I agree fully with Mindweaver


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Ya know, I had never really considered the expense of driving back and forth to work. That is one expense that I would not have to worry about for sure. Good thinking MW!!!
> 
> 
> Update: After some talking with the company President and working some things out, something pretty frigging amazing happened.
> ...



Oh that's absolutely amazing!  
I'm so incredibly happy for you! 
Now that you have a job figured out, I particularly hope that the medicine keeps your symptoms under control!


----------



## GLD (Nov 30, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> my advice: Play games
> It worked for me when i was young



There is truth in that. Last month or so there was a story on 60 Minutes about video games helping pain. Injured war veterans were playing a game where they moved through a course throwing snowballs at things. They were feeling less pain then if they were on opiates. 

Sorry to hear of your condition stinger. That is awesome to hear how your employer is treating you. God speed to recovery.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Ya know, I had never really considered the expense of driving back and forth to work. That is one expense that I would not have to worry about for sure. Good thinking MW!!!
> 
> 
> Update: After some talking with the company President and working some things out, something pretty frigging amazing happened.
> ...



This completes my day man, knowing this happened to you definitely brings a smile to my face brotha.  I'm really happy for you and glad there is still good people out there man.  See, things always work out dude 



TheMailMan78 said:


> Well damn you must be able to suck a golf ball through a garden hose son! NICE JOB! (No pun intended)
> 
> Just to let you know what happen to your skin is what happens to me when I walk into a church.



 oh, TMM and his posts


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 30, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> oh, TMM and his posts




I know; right? Mailman, your such a clown.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 9, 2012)

Does anyone know of where, have insight, or have a cheap wheelchair? Walgreens wants $196 per month to rent one of the damn things. I had no choice but to rent one for a month. Of course my health insurance will NOT cover the cost because I am not permanently disabled.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Does anyone know of where, have insight, or have a cheap wheelchair? Walgreens wants $196 per month to rent one of the damn things. I had no choice but to rent one for a month. Of course my health insurance will NOT cover the cost because I am not permanently disabled.



Perhaps check a Goodwill or a PTA or something?  My hall here actually has one that we scored at a Goodwill for $5.

I assume that your area has a local Craigslist, you could browse over that or post a Wanted ad.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 9, 2012)

Any other durable medical equipment shops in the area?


----------



## Norton (Dec 9, 2012)

Amazon has quite a few listings..

This one is under $130 w/free shipping:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000GOIJWG/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 10, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Does anyone know of where, have insight, or have a cheap wheelchair? Walgreens wants $196 per month to rent one of the damn things. I had no choice but to rent one for a month. Of course my health insurance will NOT cover the cost because I am not permanently disabled.



You check the Salvation Army or Goodwill? I would also hit the consignment stores.


----------

